# Converting 795 (S795) to LED for old Rotator Light Bar



## Ta2dResqr

I am a volunteer firefighter. I have a Code 3 MX7000 light bar that I would like to use. It currently has 25x 50 watt bulbs in it. (104.16 amps!). This far outweighs what most vehicles can provide (my pickup has a 95 amp alternator). I have found that 17 of the bulbs are replaceable. A 795 bulb (listed as an S795 by most emergency light companies) has a BA15s base, T4 bulb and puts out 1357 lumens. I have tested an 1156 bulb in its place and it works fine (with drastically less light output). I am hoping to find a way to lower the amperage of this bar. I have found LED lights that claim 1500 lumen output at 10 watts ( 56.6 amp reduction over the current setup). What is the thoughts on this? I know they are not advised on a vehicle for stop/turn/tail. The reflector on this light bar is just a simple bent metal shield that rotates around a stationary bulb. This manufacturer also used H1 bulbs for some generations of the rotator. The newer LED and HID H1 don't seem to be an option due to the large heat sink on the back.


----------



## Farmritch

I have noticed your post and it prompted me to joining this forum,I am looking 
For the exact thing you are I have searched High N low for a 55 watt S795 or 35 wattS796 replacement.
So far with no success , I see a lot of LEDS saying replacement for fog or driving light for 1156 but this is not enough light output for this application.
I am very surprised there is no replacement listed as the S795 was one of the first halogen hi power bulbs.
Have you found anything suitable?
The later street hawk bars used H! bulbs and there are Hi power LED replacements for them 
I am running my light bar on a piece of equipment and I really could use the power reduction Ke

Keep me posted if you found something, So far it looks like I may have to try and Modify something 

RiTch


----------



## N2PYS

I would say call SWPS Those guys are real good at locating stuff to replace refit emergency stuff.


----------



## Ta2dResqr

I hope I am not breaking any rules by posting links. The bulbs I am using are listed below. It is suggested to order the bulbs in the same color as the lens (unless using a clear lens and wanting colored light). The only thing I have noticed is that the motors seem to run a little faster (rotate quicker or oscillate quicker). Sorry to bring this back from the dead, I have not been on in awhile as I have been working on other projects.

http://jdmastar.com/product/90/3030-SMD-High-Power-1156-7506-LED-Bulbs-Set-of-2.html


----------

